# Suche Lenkrad mit 3 Pedalen und H-Schaltung (PC)



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. Februar 2008)

Wie im Titel angegeben suche ich ein Lenkrad mit 3 Pedalen und H-Schaltung für den PC, da ich unter anderem in einem Racing-Team aktiv bin und ein solches Lenkrad für mich durchaus von Nutzen wäre.

Allerdings übersteigt der Preis des Logitech G25 mein Budget. Zwar habe ich das Gerät schon für 179.- im Angebot gesehen, allerdings plus happige Versandkosten, die den Preis wieder auf gut 200.- bringen.

Wer kennt Alternativen?

Gerne auch noch relativ unbekannter Hersteller.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Februar 2008)

Da gibts keine.
Eine H-Schaltung hat kein billigeres System.

Und selbst wenn wäre es um einen geringeren Preis sicher nicht wert es zu kaufen.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (25. Februar 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 22.02.2008 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts keine.
> Eine H-Schaltung hat kein billigeres System.
> 
> Und selbst wenn wäre es um einen geringeren Preis sicher nicht wert es zu kaufen.



Ich weiß z.B selber von einem Hersteller der ein modulares System anbietet, allerdings kostet dort alleine der Schaltknauf inklusive H-Schaltung schon locker 109.- $.

Jemand der was ähnliches aber günstiger kennt?


----------



## Otep (25. Februar 2008)

pcp-brattcoxx am 25.02.2008 01:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 22.02.2008 23:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, ein Freund von mir hat das G25, ich bin davon aber nicht begeistertm da es den Preis nicht rechtfertigt, und die Montage ist auch nicht für jeden Tisch geeignet...
Ne billige Alternative, die vernünftig ist wirst Du nicht so einfach finden...


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (26. Februar 2008)

Otep am 25.02.2008 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> pcp-brattcoxx am 25.02.2008 01:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was die Montage angeht mach ich mir keine Sorgen da ich eh demnächst  mein Büro umbaue und eine Anpassungen vornehme. Und das Lenkrad in der Hand gehabt bzw. genutzt habe ich auch schon.

Ich weiß nur einfach nicht ob ich bei meinem knappen Einkommen die ~200.- € für das G25 aufbringen möchte.


----------



## olstyle (26. Februar 2008)

Das G25 ist für seine Ausstattung noch richtig billig.

Wenn du zumindest auf H-Schaltung und 900° Lenkbereich verzichten kannst gibt es von Thrustmaster die Rallye GT Force Feedback Pro Clutch Edition.

Einen größeren Lenkbereich aber dafür kein Kupplungspedal hat das Driving Force Pro von Logitech. Das war im Preis Mitte letzten Jahres mal auf unter 50€ gesunken(da hab ich mir eins gekauft), im Moment ist es wieder relativ teuer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2008)

was will man eigentlich mit ner H-schalotung bei nem lenkrad am PC? selbst im rennsport fährt das kein mensch, da werden sequentielle getriebe gefahren, also nur vor udn zurück beim schalthebel wie bei den bisherigen modellen der hersteller


----------



## Otep (26. Februar 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 26.02.2008 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> was will man eigentlich mit ner H-schalotung bei nem lenkrad am PC? selbst im rennsport fährt das kein mensch, da werden sequentielle getriebe gefahren, also nur vor udn zurück beim schalthebel wie bei den bisherigen modellen der hersteller



Hm da hast Du eigentlich recht, ich habe das Colin MC R Dirt und TestDrive gespielt, da kommt man mit dem Schalten nicht hinterher, macht nicht so wirklich spaß...


----------



## olstyle (26. Februar 2008)

Otep am 26.02.2008 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Chris-W201-Fan am 26.02.2008 09:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Colin hab ich komplett auf Handschaltung verzichtet. So schnell wie das da gehen muss ist die Automatik selbst schneller als meine Finger an den Schaltwippen.

TestDrive fährt sich imho mit Pad besser als mit einem Lenkrad.

Bei GT Legends z.B. ist der Lenkradeinsatz samt Handschalten dagegen sehr sinnvoll und praktikabel. Auch eine H-Schaltung könnte ich mir da sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2008)

ok, gt-legends sollte wohl ähnlich wie GP-legends auch eher im oltimerbereich angesiedelt sein udn hir ist dann H-schaltung wieder stylisch weil damals noch aktuell und praktiziert


----------



## Otep (26. Februar 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 26.02.2008 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, gt-legends sollte wohl ähnlich wie GP-legends auch eher im oltimerbereich angesiedelt sein udn hir ist dann H-schaltung wieder stylisch weil damals noch aktuell und praktiziert



Na ich denke es kommt darauf an, ob man im Spiel heizen und oder kriechen muss   

Wenn man chillig durch die gegend schauckeln kann, is das schon was feines   

Da fällt mir ein was mein Kumpel gesagt hat, als Argument für das G25...

"So kann meine Freundin das Autofahren lernen, ist für den Führerschein sehr hilfreich..."


----------



## N-Traxx (26. Februar 2008)

Du bist in einem Racing Team und willst dich mit was anderem als dem GT25 zufrieden geben ? 
Auserdem Zockt man mit sowas nur noch GranTourismo


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (3. März 2008)

olstyle am 26.02.2008 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das G25 ist für seine Ausstattung noch richtig billig.
> 
> Wenn du zumindest auf H-Schaltung und 900° Lenkbereich verzichten kannst gibt es von Thrustmaster die Rallye GT Force Feedback Pro Clutch Edition.
> 
> Einen größeren Lenkbereich aber dafür kein Kupplungspedal hat das Driving Force Pro von Logitech. Das war im Preis Mitte letzten Jahres mal auf unter 50€ gesunken(da hab ich mir eins gekauft), im Moment ist es wieder relativ teuer.



Das Driving Force Pro hört sich für den Anfang schon gar nicht mal schlecht an. Wenigstens was für den Übergang.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (3. März 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 26.02.2008 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> was will man eigentlich mit ner H-schalotung bei nem lenkrad am PC? selbst im rennsport fährt das kein mensch, da werden sequentielle getriebe gefahren, also nur vor udn zurück beim schalthebel wie bei den bisherigen modellen der hersteller



Man kann ja mit dem G25 z.B. auch sequentiell fahren, die Schaltung kann man sich hier aussuchen.
In TDU allerdings gibt es meiner Meinung nach nix geileres als den AUDI Quattro mit H-Schaltung zu fahren und nacheinander die Gänge auf der langen Geraden reinzuknallen.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (3. März 2008)

N-Traxx am 26.02.2008 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist in einem Racing Team und willst dich mit was anderem als dem GT25 zufrieden geben ?
> Auserdem Zockt man mit sowas nur noch GranTourismo



Hier geht´s um PC´s   Also nix GT. Und ja, wenn man den Thread verfolgt hat wirst du auch wissen warum ich mich durchaus mit etwas güntigerem zufrieden geben würde.


----------



## olstyle (3. März 2008)

pcp-brattcoxx am 03.03.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Driving Force Pro hört sich für den Anfang schon gar nicht mal schlecht an. Wenigstens was für den Übergang.


Wie gesagt finde ich den aktuellen Preis etwas überteuert. Bin gerade auf der Suche nach der Rechnung von einem anderen Teil über die meines DFP gestolpert: 35€+Versand!


			
				pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:
			
		

> In TDU allerdings gibt es meiner Meinung nach nix geileres als den AUDI Quattro mit H-Schaltung zu fahren und nacheinander die Gänge auf der langen Geraden reinzuknallen.


Irgendwie hab ich TDU nie dazu bringen können auch nur einigermaßen annehmbar auf Lenkräder zu reagieren(egal ob das DFP oder das vorher verwendete FF GT) und jetzt verweigert es (dank 4gb Ram?!) endgültig den Dienst  .


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (5. März 2008)

olstyle am 03.03.2008 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> pcp-brattcoxx am 03.03.2008 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Probleme mit den Lenkrädern hatten wir bis jetzt alle nicht. Hast du denn den 1.66A Patch eingespielt?

Meinst du jetzt im Bezug auf die 4 Gig Ram das Lenkrad oder TDU?


----------



## olstyle (5. März 2008)

pcp-brattcoxx am 05.03.2008 03:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Probleme mit den Lenkrädern hatten wir bis jetzt alle nicht. Hast du denn den 1.66A Patch eingespielt?
> 
> Meinst du jetzt im Bezug auf die 4 Gig Ram das Lenkrad oder TDU?


Irgenwie hatte ich das Gefühl dass das schon fast Digitale Steuern mit einem Pad wesentlich besser funktioniert als ein richtig analoges Regeln mit Lenkrad. Da war irgendwo eine art Verzögerung eingestellt, wie sie eigentlich nur für Tasta-Spieler da sein sollte. Egal ob mit oder ohne Patch.

Im Moment bekomme ich das Spiel nicht gestartet, was wahrscheinlich an meinen 4gb Ram liegt.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. März 2008)

olstyle am 05.03.2008 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> pcp-brattcoxx am 05.03.2008 03:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du darfst bei TDU (und bei Dirt eigentlich auch) den Lenkbereich nicht auf 900° lassen. 540° oder 640° sind ganz gut, bei TDU gibt es noch so eine Linearitätseinstellung, dort muss der Regler ganz nach links (oder vllt auch rechts, weiß nicht mehr  )

Bin vom Driving Force (ohne Pro) auf das G25 umgestiegen und kann sagen, dass das G25 sein Geld Wert ist (vorausgesetzt man spielt viel Simulationen).

€dit: Hab auch 4GB RAM und TDU läuft unter XP x86.


----------



## olstyle (5. März 2008)

Birdy84 am 05.03.2008 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst bei TDU (und bei Dirt eigentlich auch) den Lenkbereich nicht auf 900° lassen. 540° oder 640° sind ganz gut, bei TDU gibt es noch so eine Linearitätseinstellung, dort muss der Regler ganz nach links (oder vllt auch rechts, weiß nicht mehr  )


Für Dirt steht der Regler eh bei 540°. Nur Irgendwie kam ich bei TDU selbst mit den normalen 360° nicht klar. Wahrscheinlich lag es an der Linearität.



> €dit: Hab auch 4GB RAM und TDU läuft unter XP x86.


Hab dazu noch Vista x64. Da lief es aber mal vor dem Aufrüsten.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (5. März 2008)

olstyle am 05.03.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 05.03.2008 08:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mit den 900° kein Problem, im Gegenteil - schließlich hat mein Polo Coupe ja auch 900°, wie jedes Auto auch. Von daher muss das schon sein find ich.  

Wegen den Problemen mit dem Spielstart - einfach mal ne Mail an den TDU-Support schicken oder bei uns ins Forum: http://www.cpuboard.de/ - da kann dir mit Sicherheit jemand helfen.

Was die Lenkradeinstellungen angeht, einfach mal austesten. Hab die Linearität auch vom Lenkrad auf Anschlag zurückgezogen mein ich. Und das FF auf die 1. Stufe. - Aber wie gesagt, wir helfen gerne: http://www.cpuboard.de/ oder http://www.cpuboard.de/gaming


----------



## olstyle (6. März 2008)

Du darfst mir auch gerne in diesem Forum hier helfen  .


----------



## Birdy84 (6. März 2008)

olstyle am 06.03.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst mir auch gerne in diesem Forum hier helfen  .


Dieser Linearitätsregler bei TDU muss für das G25 mMn auf die zweite Abstufung von rechts, dann ist es mit 540° oder 640°gut spielbar.


----------



## olstyle (6. März 2008)

Birdy84 am 06.03.2008 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 06.03.2008 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erst mal muss TDU laufen   .
Hab bis jetzt die verschiedenen Kompatiblititäs Modi inkl. starten als Admin sowie mit und ohne Kopierschutz versucht.

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. März 2008)

olstyle am 06.03.2008 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 06.03.2008 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich konnte TDU auf meinem A64 X2 4600+ und einer X1900XT unter Vista x64 besser spielen als unter XP x86 (Ruckelorgie). Den Patch hast du bestimmt schon installiert?! Deaktiviere zusätzlich den Gameport und falls notwendig nicht benötigte USB Geräte in Gerätemanager, dann startet das Spiel vielleicht   .


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. März 2008)

olstyle am 06.03.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst mir auch gerne in diesem Forum hier helfen  .



Würde ich auch sofort tun, allerdings bin ich selber im Vergleich zu meinen Racing-Team und Board-Kollegen noch ein TDU Neuling und wollte daher nur empfehlen. Ausserdem wollte ich auch einmal ein wenig Werbung für unser Board etc. machen, was ja noch erlaubt ist.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. März 2008)

Otep am 26.02.2008 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Chris-W201-Fan am 26.02.2008 09:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für alle die jetzt immernoch nicht wissen warum ich ne H-schaltung will (auch für LFS): http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/56383.html


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. März 2008)

Hat auch keiner mehr ne alternative parat?


----------



## Birdy84 (10. März 2008)

pcp-brattcoxx am 10.03.2008 03:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat auch keiner mehr ne alternative parat?


 Es gibt keine weiteren Alternativen ,als die bereits genanten, für das G25 mit H-Schaltung. Es sei denn du willst mehr als das Dreifache als das G25 kostet ausgeben. Ich rate dir nimm das G25, denn es lohnt sich.

Edit: Es gibt doch eine Alternative in diesem Preissegment : http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/tes...031/fanatec_lenkrad_porsche_911_turbo_p2.html


----------

